# This and That



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2010)

```
<p><strong>24-70 f/2.8L IS

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Lots of emails with tales of “I was told not to buy the current one”. Nothing of note beyond that.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>New Rebel [CR1]

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I was told there will be no 2000D. The T1i will remain current. I’m inclined to believe there will be a cheaper Rebel launched.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>New 500 & 600

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I was told we could expect to see these lenses hit the market as early as summer 2011.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">All is pretty quiet.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## channs (Sep 7, 2010)

24-70 IS pls come soon


----------



## Stuart (Sep 7, 2010)

"All is pretty quiet." 
True, the 60D was a key release for me and now i feel let down from Canon. I hear of super big or massive megapixel sensors but nothing new to excite regular consumer photographers. I guess they think everyone wants video to the detriment of photo progress.
I hope the Sony Alpha55 and Nikon D7000 wake canon up with some tech advances.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 7, 2010)

mmm.... no 2000D....

If that's true, than I guess the 550D/60D will be the official entry bodies, just like the three-digit D/four-digit D configuration before.

Maybe we can start wishing for Canon to stick a EVIL product line to fill up the empty space between the 
550D and G11. :


----------



## Inst (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it completely impossible that the xxxxDs will be just retired, the xxxds will turn into entry level, and the xxds will take the place of the xxxd? For the feature set you're seeing on the 60D, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## scalesusa (Sep 8, 2010)

It is begining to look doubtful for a new 1Ds MK IV in the next week or two. Canon would be dropping hints by now if something big were on the horizon. There is little doubt that it is ready to go, but they may be playing cat and mouse with Nikon over the D4. Canon always seems to try to wait for the others to show their hand first.


----------



## Norkusa (Sep 8, 2010)

Any chance the 24-70 f/2.8L IS will be under $2000 when finally released?


----------



## Yianni (Sep 8, 2010)

No 2000D?

The T1i/500D isn't cheap enough to be considered an entry level model so either it will have to drop in price if they want to make it one or they'll have to release something to compete with other manufacturers entry level cameras.

The 1000D and 450D are showing their age and should be retired and replace by an entry level model.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 8, 2010)

The D300S seems to have pretty good cashbacks at present in the Uk. This is sometimes an indicator or new release dates.

"Nikkon is offering a sensational new deal on its exceptionally agile DX-format DSLR flagship, D300S camera.
Buy a 12.3 MP D300S and a NIKKOR lens costing more than Â£400 between now and October 31st and you can claim Â£200 cashback on your purchase."


----------



## pazuzu (Sep 8, 2010)

Norkusa said:


> Any chance the 24-70 f/2.8L IS will be under $2000 when finally released?



I expect a 24-70 f/2.8L IS lens to run at least $2K and, depending on the reviews, I would gladly pay every penny for it. What I'd really like to see is a 24-105 f/2.8L IS which would allow overlap with the 70-200 f/2.8L that I currently own. A 24-105 f/2.8L IS lens would help to reduce the number of lens changes needed at a shoot. Ah, to dream...


----------

